# UnityMedia technicolor TC7200



## Mo_Jo (4. September 2014)

Hey hab ne Frage zu meinem neuen Kabel-Modem ..

kurz zur Vorgeschichte:

Hatte Anfangs das 50k-Paket von UM mit einem FritzBox 6320 Modem, da das WLAN vom 6320 besch...eiden ist/war hatte ich beim Kundenservice angerufen, der dann die typische Prozedur (Gerät ausmachen, Gerät anmachen, ...) durchgezogen hat und sagte "Wir kümmern uns drum". Nix passiert, auch nachdem ich 1,2 weiter Male angerufen hatte (währenddessen konnte ich telefonieren, jedoch nicht angerufen werden) 
3-4 Tage später lag ein Kündigungsbrief im Briefkasten auf dem es hieß wie Schade es doch wäre, dass ICH ?! gekündigt hätte .. gleich nochmal angerufen und es hieß er wäre irgendwein Fehler aufgetreten, bla bla bla .. und das Angebot (weil ich mit dem 6320 ja nicht zufrieden sei) das 100k-Paket zum selben Preis zu erhalten; jedoch mit anderem Router.


Heute ist jetzt der neue technicolor TC7200 Router angekommen. 

Bevor ich den Auspacke und anschließe (den alten 6320 soll ich zurückschicken ..) wollte ich mal hören ob hier irgendwer schonmal Erfahrung mit dem Teil gemacht hat .. laut paar anderen Seiten ist der ja nicht so der Renner und der WLAN-Empfang soll auch hier (wie beim 6320) schlecht sein ..

Zur Zeit hab ich an das 6320 v2 Cable eine von mir noch alte FritzBox! 7320 (vom vorherigen 1&1 Vertrag) angeschlossen, worüber jetzt das WLAN läuft. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dasselbe beim TC7200 zu machen (also das 7320 anschließen und darüber das WLAN benutzten, da besseren Empfang) oder ist dies nicht möglich ?


Hoffentlich kann man das alles verstehen  

LG


----------



## robbe (4. September 2014)

Hättest du lieber bleiben lassen sollen. Bis auf das (bei jeder 6320) miese Wlan, ist die Fritzbox nämlich eigentlich ein ordentliches Gerät. Das TC7200 hingegen hat zwar an sich ein schnelleres und weiter reichendes Wlan, ist aber ein absoluter Schrotthaufen. Im Gerät selber kann man sogut wie nichts einstellen, dafür hast du solche tollen Features wie Wlan Abbrüche, allgemein Internetabbrüche, Speedschwankungen und häufige notwendige Neustarts. Ein eigener Router dahinter funktioniert auch nicht immer, da das TC selber ja bereits einer ist und sich oftmals nicht gut mit anderen verträgt. Auch würde das bis auf zuverlässigeres Wlan nichts an den Problemen des TCs ändern.

Was ich jetzt hier aufgeführt habe, kommt allerdings nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, sondern aus Berichten von Freunden und einigen UM Kunden. Die meisten Leute welches das Internet einfach nur zum gelegentlichen Surfen nutzen, werden von den Problemen kaum was mitbekommen.


----------



## Mo_Jo (5. September 2014)

Noch habe ich das Ding nicht ausgepackt, angeschlossen und freischalten lassen  wollte erstmal hören, wie das TC7200 sich schlägt ... scheinbar ja nicht so toll .. Also lieber das TC7200 zurückschicken und die 50k behalten (FB 6320 als Modem und FB 7320 für das WLAN).

Einen anderen/s Router/Modem (Cisco soll glaube ich ganz gut sein) kann man nicht anfordern oder ? Das Modem ist ja im Internetpaket immer mit inbegriffen ..


----------



## hupschtupf (5. September 2014)

Also ich hab auch das Tc7200 und kann nur bestätigen was robbe gesagt hat. Ich muss zum Teil 2-3 mal am Tag neustarten.

Meines Wissens kann man glaub schon ein anderes Gerät bekommen (ich weis es jetzt auf die schnelle jetzt nicht auswendig, musst halt mal googeln). Kostet 5 € im Monat zusätzlich und is glaub ne FB.


----------



## Deeron (5. September 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch das Tc7200 und kann nur bestätigen was robbe gesagt hat. Ich muss zum Teil 2-3 mal am Tag neustarten.  Meines Wissens kann man glaub schon ein anderes Gerät bekommen (ich weis es jetzt auf die schnelle jetzt nicht auswendig, musst halt mal googeln). Kostet 5 € im Monat zusätzlich und is glaub ne FB.



Lass dir mal nen Techniker schiclen, der deine Signaödämpfung misst und ggf ne neue Dose in die Wand macht. Das TC7200 ist sehr empfindlich was abweichungen in der Dämpfung angeht.


----------



## hupschtupf (5. September 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Lass dir mal nen Techniker schiclen, der deine Signaödämpfung misst und ggf ne neue Dose in die Wand macht. Das TC7200 ist sehr empfindlich was abweichungen in der Dämpfung angeht.


 
Der war schon 3 mal da.


----------



## robbe (5. September 2014)

Das TC ist auch nicht empfindlicher als die anderen aktuellen Geräte. Im Gegenteil, die Fritzboxen bekommen bei Grenzwertigen Signalen sehr schnell Probleme.

Was Hupschtupf mein ist die Telefonkomfort Option. Da bekommst du die Fritzbox 6360 und 3 Rufnummern. Das ist als Privatkunde bei Neuverträgen momentan die einzige möglichkeit das TC7200 zu umgehen.

Ich würde es aber nicht einsehen 5€ mehr im Monat zu bezahlen, sondern die 6320 zurückverlangen. Mit der kannst du auch Problemlos 100Mbit betreiben.


Ein Cisco wirst du nicht bekommen. Das ist wirklich das beste was man haben kann, ein problemloses, reines Modem, an dem man jeden Router ohne Einschränkungen betreiben kann.


----------



## Mo_Jo (5. September 2014)

Also behalte ich lieber das 6320 (dafür 50k) in Verbindung mit dem 7320 und lasse die Finger vom TC7200. 

Nach einem Techniker hatte ich auch schonmal nachgefragt (damals wegen des schlechten WLANs vom 6320) da hieß es, dass dies zwar möglich ist, ich aber im Endeffekt den Techniker bezahlen müsste (200€) wenn das Problem nicht bei UM läge ... aber woran sollst sonst liegen.. wenn die nur Schrott als Modem mitliefern


----------



## robbe (5. September 2014)

200€ fürn Techniker sind zwar Blödsinn, aber is ja eh nicht deine schuld. Und der Techniker hätte dir auch bloß erzählt, dass das mit dem Wlan "normal" ist. Frag doch ob du beim jetzigen Vertrag bleiben kannst und einfach nur die Fritze zurück bekommst.


----------



## Mo_Jo (5. September 2014)

hab die Fritzbox (mit 50k) noch hier zu hause  ist auch noch angeschlossen und das Internet/Telefon läuft darüber.
UM hat mir nur den TC7200 geschickt (für das 100k Paket) ich muss ich erst anschließen & freischalten lassen .. was ich jetzt aber nicht machen werde, da der ja noch schlechter ist.

Also behalte ich die FB 6320 (50k) einfach zuhause und schick denen den noch verpackten TC7200 wieder zurück


----------



## Deathranger (8. September 2014)

Tc7200 modem ist totaler schrott was wlan angeht.. habe grade weil man 20m kabel kaputt gegangen mal über wlan aktiv-.- da kommt grade mal 5k leitung an statt 100k Leitung...
und so weit ich das gelese habe kann man dahinter nicht mal nen ordenlichen router dran hängen, kann man nur leider im mom nicht dran ändern, da es ja der inet anschluss meiner Eltern ist Egal dinstag kommt mein neues 20m kabel an.. ..


----------



## extremeDsgn (8. September 2014)

50.000 Unitymedia Leitung hier bei meinem neuen Vertrag.
Hatte vorher das selbe Paket nur mit dem Cisco Router, der hat bei mir mehr Probleme gemacht.
Habe nun auch den TC 7200 bekommen, jedoch ohne Wlan Funktion.

Den TC 7200 benutze ich als Router. Dann über irgendeinen Netzwerkanschluss per LAN-Kabel an den WAN-Anschluss meines Netgear WNR2200 angeschlossen, der nur als WLAN dient. Bisher ohne Probleme. Benutze nur Internet.


----------

